# Unterstützung, Nachhilfe, und Spass gesucht



## murmel04 (27. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so nun will ich auf diesen Weg doch noch mal versuchen Hilfe bzw. Kontakte zu bekommen, in der Hoffnung das ich nicht die einzige bin, die die meiste Zeit alleine durch die Gegend rollt.

Was stelle ich mir vor, tja kurz gesagt nette Mädels die ab und an mit mir eine Runde drehen damit mein Konditionproblem endlich mal weniger wird und vor allem auch meine technischen Probleme endlich mal weniger werden.

Leider ist halt nun mal so, wenn Frau immer alleine unterwegs ist, wird es nicht viel mit ausprobieren weil man halt dann doch auf Nummer sicher geht, bevor was passiert und man dann irgendwo vergammelt.

Bei der Kondi bräuchte ich halt ab und an jemanden, der mir in den A... tritt, damit ich doch noch ein bisschen länger den Berg hochstample und nicht absteige.

Mein Heimatgebiet ist Würzburg und Umgebung, leider ist es jetzt nicht wirklich das Mekka zum Mtb fahren.
Aber dass sollte kein Problem sein, Auto ist da und ich fahre auch sehr gerne.

Vereine gibt es nicht wirklich hier.

Daher sollte es kein Problem darstellen am Wochenende irgendwo hinzufahren was so in ca. 1 - 1,5 Studen zu erreichen ist. Unter der Woche müsste es wg Zeitmangel etwas näher sein. 
Leider ist mein Arbeitgeber nicht sehr flexibel was die Arbeitszeit betrifft.

Also wer hat Lust mir dabei ein wenig zu helfen. Es geht nicht darum jedes We damit zu verbringen, aber ab und an wäre toll, eine Tour zu fahren incl. Techniknachhilfe und Biergarten

So nun bin ich mal gespannt und hoffe...

Danke schon mal.

Grüße


----------



## bajcca (27. März 2014)

Hallo Murmel08,

ich wohne leider 100 km von Dir entfernt, sonst wäre ich sofort dabei. Vielleicht kappt es ja trotzdem mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Bist Du eigentlich schon einmal beim DAV Würzburg mitgefahren? Die bieten Feierabendtouren in 3 Leistungsgruppen an, vielleicht wäre das auch etwas für Dich?
Falls Du Lust hast mal in meine Richtung (Zirndorf liegt bei Fürth/Nürnberg) zu kommen, wir haben hier ein super trailiges Gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (27. März 2014)

Hey bajcca,

Ja DAV bin ich ab und an. Gerade jetzt wo es die 3 leistungsgruppen gibt. Vorher war das echt nichts für schwächere. 

Deckt leider nur ein bisschen den Konditeil ab. 
Kann aber auch nicht immer mit, und mache es teilweise auch vom
Guide abhängig ob ich mitfahre.
Außerdem wird es bei einer Gruppengrösse von 12+ auch nicht mehr so schön.
Warst du schon mal dabei?

Aber auf dein Angebot komme ich gerne zurück 

Grüße

Murmel


----------



## bajcca (27. März 2014)

Ich fahre manchmal beim DAV in Nürnberg mit, ich habe das Glück, dass die sich alle 4 Wochen direkt vor meiner Haustür treffen. Meistens sind es auch 3 Leistungsgruppen, aber da es überwiegend Männer sind schon etwas schneller. Ansonsten gibt es noch Touren vom ADFC, da ist von leicht bis anspruchsvoll alles dabei. Ich guide meistens zwei bis drei leichte Ladies only Touren im Jahr, da ich mir gedacht habe , es gibt so wenig Touren für uns, dann mach ich das halt selbst. Aber ich suche auch immer Frauen hier aus der Region, mit denen ich ab und zu fahren kann.


----------



## Bea5 (27. März 2014)

leider wohne ich noch weiter entfernt, aber genausojemanden suche ich auch.
Da ich beruflich stark eingespannt bin, wünsche ich mir eine Bikepartnerin, die auch abds. mal Lust hat ne Runde zu biken, zu üben usw. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück bei der Suche


----------



## Principiante (27. März 2014)

Also wenn ich in Eurer Nähe wohnen würde, wäre ich auch dabei! Vor allem das mit dem Biergarten gefällt mir...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2014)

Hmm, für Biergarten bin ich immer zu haben. Würzburg ist aber schon ein Stückchen von Frankfurt entfernt um mal eben bei einer unserer Biergartenrunden mitzufahren. Am WE sind die meistens ein wenig länger, jetzt am Sonntag geht es zum Franzosenkopf (Spessart). Startpunkt Hanau-Steinheim, Illertstraße 2 (Kneipe "Druckhaus") um 10:30 Uhr. Max. 120 km und 1600 HM. Trails sind dabei zum üben.


----------



## murmel04 (27. März 2014)

oh, das ist aber eine Hausnummer 120 km und 1600 hm. da brauch ich ja ne Woche dazu

stelle fest ich wohne falsch


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. März 2014)

Nja, ich weiß ja nicht ob es sich lohnt für ne kleine Runde extra ne Stunde oder länger mit dem Auto anzufahren. Manchmal machen wir auch lockere Touren um den Buchberg und Klappermühlchen, wenn die Lust auf was längeres nicht so groß ist. Das sind dann nur so um die 600 HM und 60 km. Trails sind da auch ein paar nette dabei zum üben. Treffpunkt ist immer der gleiche. Ich kann mich ja hier melden, wenn mal was kürzeres ansteht.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2014)

ähm…
"was kürzeres"? 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> nur so um ...60 km



mit dem Rennrad vielleicht


----------



## murmel04 (28. März 2014)

ne keine Sorge, für eine Stunde biken würde selbst ich keine 100 km fahren. Da sollte es schon etwas länger sein, incl. Biergarten versteht sich

für die Feierabendübungsrunde sollte die Anfahrt max. 30 min sein. 

Aber ich sehe schon es ist weiterhin schwer für mich anschluss zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (28. März 2014)

Hey Murmel, leider wohne auch ich zu weit weg. Aber wie ich dir schon im Herbst gesagt hatte, bist du bei mir in der Schweiz immer willkommen. Kannst auch gerne bei mir übernachten. Und ja, auch bei uns kann man flachere Touren fahren. Ich guide ab und zu eine Gruppe von vorwiegend Frauen, die auch etwas Technik üben wollen aber nicht die Kondition haben mit den Männern mitzufahren. Deshalb kenne ich genügend solche Touren, die wir gemeinsam fahren könnten. Und Einkehrmöglichkeiten gäbe es auch genügende.
Falls du also mal Lust auf ein Bikewochenende in der Schweiz hast, darfst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. März 2014)

Ja, das verkürzen der Tour kommt manchmal auch spontan. Hatten am Sonntag jemanden dabei, der noch nicht ganz so fit war. Also die Extrarunden ausgelassen, nach 45 km für 2,5 Stunden im Biergarten eingefallen. Die übrigen 22 km nach Hause waren dann allerdings sehr mühsam. Die Herren hatten jeder 2 ltr. Bier intus. Natürlich nicht bleifrei. Zum Glück hatten wir den Hauptteil der gesamt 960 HM schon hinter uns.


----------



## mäxx__ (1. April 2014)

Echt - pro Mann 4 Hoibe??
Da wäre ich tot!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2014)

Ja. Aber das ist gar nix. Ein Kollege von mir putzt 5-6 Halbe weg wenn er mit seinem Kumpel dort mit dem Bike einfällt. Der Kumpel ebenfalls. Ich könnte das auch nicht und wie meinte er, als ich ihm gestern sagte, dass die Jungs 4 Halbe geschafft haben: "Nur 4? Weicheier!"
Ich hab schon mal einen Teil der Trails auf dem Heimweg geschoben, weil ich nach einem Spritzz schon so voll war, dass ich einen fürchterlichen Scheiß zusammengefahren bin.


----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2014)

... wie krank ist das denn? Jemand, der nur 4 halbe schafft ist ein Weichei?

Habe ich absolut kein Verständniss für (und ja, ich trinke auch ganz gern mal was und spucke bestimmt nicht rein) aber eine "Daseinsberechtigung"  oder den Wert einer Person über die Menge Bier zu definieren, die er/sie in sich reinschütten kann ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur falsch, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Schwachsinn, sorry...


----------



## MissOldie (1. April 2014)

Murmel, stell dein Licht doch nicht so unter den Scheffel. Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, dass wir zusammen gefahren sind, aber du warst doch gut drauf. Und gerne denke ich an die Einkehr am Hattsteinweiher. 

Mit Murmel fahren macht echt Spaß.  Ich hatte und habe noch immer leider gesundheitlich etwas Pech, sonst würde ich gerne wieder mit dir fahren. Momentan bin ich einfach nur am Ausbau der Grundlagenausdauer. Unsere Runde von damals würde ich heute wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen.

Aber, wenn wir den Biergartenteil etwas erweitern und die Radstrecke mit nicht ganz so vielen Höhenmetern bespicken, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (2. April 2014)

Danke Miss Oldie, für die aufbauenden Worte , kann ich gebrauchen. Tut der Seele gut, wurde am Wochenende leider etwas getreten.

Ja die Runde war klasse, nur schon soooo lange her.

Ach ja die liebe Grundlagenausdauer, wie ich dieses Wort hasse.
Gibt es die irgendwo zu kaufen?

Und gerne komme ich dich wieder besuchen und dann machen wir eine Biergartenrunde


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2014)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wie krank ist das denn? Jemand, der nur 4 halbe schafft ist ein Weichei?
> 
> Habe ich absolut kein Verständniss für (und ja, ich trinke auch ganz gern mal was und spucke bestimmt nicht rein) aber eine "Daseinsberechtigung"  oder den Wert einer Person über die Menge Bier zu definieren, die er/sie in sich reinschütten kann ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur falsch, sondern schlicht und ergreifend Schwachsinn, sorry...



Ach was, das ist ein ganz Netter. Dem seine Sprüche sind nie ernst gemeint. Wenn ich mich manchmal den beiden anschließe muss ich immer aufpassen, dass ich nicht vor Lachen vom Rad bzw. von der Bierbank falle. Ich frage mich immer, wie jemandem permanent und spontan so viel dummes Zeug einfallen kann. Und unser stellv. Chef stöhnte letztens, er möchte einmal auf ne Frage eine vernünftige Antwort von ihm erhalten.


----------



## Bettina (3. April 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja die liebe Grundlagenausdauer, wie ich dieses Wort hasse...


Laß dich nicht entmutigen (schon gar nicht von diesem protzenden Blabla), ich muss auch noch tapfer daran arbeiten. Wir sehen uns spätestens in Jena. 
Lieber öfter kleine Runden fahren als immer wieder überfordern.
LG Bettina


----------



## bajcca (1. August 2014)

Murmel, hast Du am 15.8. oder 16.8. Zeit für eine Testfahrt aus dem BikeGuide im Steigerwald oder bist Du im Urlaub?
Möchte gerne die Tour Sugenheim oder Neustadt/ Aisch ausprobieren und würde mich über Begleitung freuen.


----------



## lucie (3. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, das verkürzen der Tour kommt manchmal auch spontan. Hatten am Sonntag jemanden dabei, der noch nicht ganz so fit war. Also die Extrarunden ausgelassen, nach 45 km für 2,5 Stunden im Biergarten eingefallen.



Wow ein 18er Schnitt! Schaffe ich mit dem MTB schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2014)

Äh, die 2,5 Stunden waren im Biergarten, nicht bis dahin....
Die Runde hatte 67 km und 960 HM (45 mit Umwegen bis zum Biergarten und 22 vom Biergarten bis heim). Dafür hatten wir 4:33 h gebraucht. Noch nicht mal ein 15er Schnitt, also ganz entspannt.
Meinen knappen 25er Schnitt fahre ich nur zum Dienst bzw. wieder heim. Bei flachen 25 km einfach kann man das machen, aber sonst, nee.


----------



## lucie (4. August 2014)

Ups, da war ich wohl vom ständigen "Bier" lesen schon ganz trunken und habe nicht mehr ganz klar gesehen.
Darauf noch'n Halbes, besser in aljeholfrei


----------

